# [SOLVED] Keyboard Shortcut in Gmail



## irishforu (May 27, 2009)

Two questions: 

Is there a keyboard shortcut to "sign out" of a Gmail account in the event the mouse freezes. 

Is there a keyboard short to exit Mozilla Firefox that also clears history as well.

Make that three questions. Is there an index of useful keyboard shortcuts in situations when the mouse does not work?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Keyboard Shortcut in Gmail*

Hi, welcome to TSF

1. *Alt-F4* will close down any program. Just make sure the program you want to close is the one in focus. You can switch focus by using Alt-Tab.

2. To close down Firefox and clear the browsing history, you first need to setup up how Firefox closes. Go to Tools > Options > Privacy tab > Private Data Settings button. Put a checkmark in the '*Browsing History*' and '*Cache*' boxes and click OK. Then put a checkmark in the '*Always clear my private data when I close Firefox*' box and click OK. Alt-F4 will now close Firefox and clear the cache and history.

3. Go to google and type 'xp keyboard shortcuts'. *http://support.microsoft.com/kb/301583*

If Gmail, Firefox and any other programs are crashing regularly, it might be better to fix the problem with the freezing mouse rather than relying on these workarounds. Do you get this problem often?


----------



## irishforu (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Keyboard Shortcut in Gmail*

Thank you very much for a prompt reply and solution! I realized the problem was with positioning between the mouse and signal receiver, not with the OS.


----------

